

Show HN: Feedback wanted for first iOS App (Community for the Curious) - damonftw
https://quindoapp.com
Hi!
We&#x27;ve made our first iOS App and we would love your comments and thoughts on it. We&#x27;d love your opinions on the design, user experience and everything else that goes along with it.&lt;p&gt;Quindo is a community for the curious where people can ask and answer questions on-the-go, in short form.&lt;p&gt;Thanks guys :-)
======
adam419
How's this different from Quora?

Great design and overall presentation though.

~~~
damonftw
The way we set ourselves apart from our competitors is three things: a) we
were exclusively built for mobile; eg. the entire concept and architecture
behind Quindo has been built with mobile in mind (things like simplicity). b)
we are focused heavily on being "on-the-go", in the sense that the app is an
enabler to ask as as you go about your day. and c) (most importantly) we are
focused on short form. we want to simplify the quest for knowledge, and in
doing so, we want content to be short form, yet descriptive and informative :)

Thanks for your feedback!

~~~
damonftw
Thanks Adam! We really do appreciate it :-).

While we are very much aware that services like Quora do have a mobile
presence, our focus has always lied on being focused on short form content.
This will remain our main focus as we go along, as it's one of the most
important aspects of our service. Inherently, the mobile exclusivity is one of
the reasons for us being focused on short form content. We believe that
learning should be easy and therefore, that short answers should suffice, as
long as they have some substance.

Our niche/target group is frankly, the "every-day-man"; basically, the mom in
the grocery store wondering what certain additives do to our bodies; or
someone wanting to gain a better understanding of a given history topic; or
someone in a nightclub wondering how to approach someone they find
interesting. Basically, we are not only focusing on the "non-techy" folks and
instead trying to make Quindo a mainstream, all-in-all service for all age
groups and topics.

